

Who cares about 14-year-old entrepreneurs? - lenkendall
https://medium.com/on-startups/1c00f4829ed

======
yeukhon
Totally agree. I think we should look at how elderly approach to technology
and to those who are building something using technology. I would actually
want to see how non-tech elderly using technology.

